# Can't get books I want using my wireless Kindle



## Elizabeth Kyne (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm in the UK and got my brand new Kindle yesterday. I've charged it up, registered it and connected it to the wi-fi in my house.

Next, I went looking for some ebooks that I knew, from the amazon.co.uk website, were available. But a search on their title and author doesn't bring them up. And yet I seem to be able to find certain other books.

For example, I can't find Sara Townsend's Suffer Little Children and - most importantly - my own book using my Kindle. Yet, if I search for "river", then I find and can buy Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch without a problem. All these books are available using the website - what's going on?

I really don't want to have to buy books from the website, then transfer them to the Kindle when I should be able to buy them direct from the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that not every book is available in every country due to publishing restrictions and rights.

For your own book (which mention of I've removed as self-promotion is not allowed outside the Book Bazaar ) you might ask in the "Writer's Cafe" section of KB -- it might have something to do with when/how/where you loaded it.  

As to why you're able to find things via the full website but not via your Kindle, I can't say.  Seems like either way should work. The only thing I can think of is that you're searching amazon.com on the computer and amazon.uk on the Kindle or vice versa. . .I expect someone else from the UK will be along and may be able to help you out.

But I admit that I don't often use the Kindle to browse for books -- just too clunky for me.  I find it much easier to browse on my computer and if I want a book I buy it there and have it sent to my Kindle.  They still go wirelessly.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in the UK and I can't say I've ever noticed a difference between what's available online and on the Kindle. But, like Ann, I rarely shop on the device - it's so much easier on the website - and as she says, you can still load the books via wireless by sending it to the device of your choice.

Are you looking in the same store online as on the Kindle? On the K, are you using the browser to access the website or are you using the 'shop in the Kindle store' option on the home screen menu? If you use the 'shop in the Kindle store' menu option it should be taking you the UK site if that's where your Kindle is registered. I can't think of any other reason why there's a discrepancy. 

Have you tried the cure-all of restarting your Kindle? Hold the power slider for about 30-40 secs till it reboots.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, Menu > Shop in Kindle Store should bring up the same books. Difference might be that online may bring up book pages but you cannout actually purchase due to copyright. 

Also when in the Kindle store on Kindle, try a search by author’s name by typing “@author” followed by the author’s name - example @author Stephen King would bring up all books written by Stephen King.


----------



## Elizabeth Kyne (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

Just to clarify, it's definitely not a geographical copyright issue as the books I want are available in the UK (and, indeed, the rest of the world).

When I look for these books, I am using the "shop in Kindle store" option which comes up when I press the menu button. The website I was looking at was www.amazon.co.uk.

I can't find me when I search for @author, but Stephen King is there. I also tried @author Joshua (looking for Joshua Graham) and again, not there - in fact, only one author called Joshua comes up (Joshua Scribner). There can't only be one author called Joshua selling kindle ebooks in the UK.

I'll try the re-setting option and see if that works.

I'm reluctant to buy via the website and transfer because I had a Sony ereader and was never able to get that to work.

Also, no joy trying the Writers Cafe - apart from one nice person who said she could find the book on her Android.


----------



## Elizabeth Kyne (Oct 15, 2011)

PS: I see what you mean about re-setting. You just mean turn it off and on again. I've done that.

This is very frustrating. Seriously thinking about sending it back.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You do not have to "transfer" an ebook to your Kindle if purchased at Amazon on your computer. Before clicking on the buy button, just be sure the Kindle or Kindle app (like Kindle for PC) that you want it to go to is showing in the "Deliver To" drop down window. It will then be sent directly to that point.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Elizabeth Kyne said:


> PS: I see what you mean about re-setting. You just mean turn it off and on again. I've done that.
> 
> This is very frustrating. Seriously thinking about sending it back.


That seems a little extreme - in my experience, most people tend not to shop or browse books on their Kindle anyway, navigation is much easier on the computer. At least contact Amazon Customer Support first and see if they can help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elizabeth Kyne said:


> I'm reluctant to buy via the website and transfer because I had a Sony ereader and was never able to get that to work.


Amazon is NOT Sony. While I have no experience with Sony I know that Amazon works GREAT to send books. It's basically the only way I do it.

If things are acting funny you want to do a RESTART not RESET. Menu/settings/menu/restart from the home page. The other option is 'reset to factory' and that will delete all your content. Probably not what you want. If the restart doesn't work via the software, try the hardware restart: slide and hold (or press and hold) the switch for 30-40 seconds until it restarts. Turning it off (holding the switch for about 5 seconds) and turning it back on is not exactly the same thing.

I agree that before you give up and send it back you should contact Kindle Customer Support. . . .in the US there's a 'call me back' feature which works great. They'll walk you through troubleshooting and if your device is, indeed, not working properly, they'll arrange to send you a replacement.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm another who almost always shops from the computer instead of the Kindle.  When you buy from Amazon, you just turn on the wireless and almost immediately after you click on 'buy' it's on the device.  You don't have to connect the Kindle to the computer & download new purchases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elizabeth Kyne said:


> PS: I see what you mean about re-setting. You just mean turn it off and on again. I've done that.
> 
> This is very frustrating. Seriously thinking about sending it back.


Elizabeth--

when you search for your name in the Kindle store on your device, are you searching by "Elizabeth Kyne" or "kyne?"

When I search Amazon (US) on my wireless Kindle by just "kyne", I get six pages of books by people with the last name of Kyne, and one of them is yours... EDIT: and if I search for "Kyne, Elizabeth," I get your book as the only choice.

And let me be another who says shopping for the Kindle on Amazon via the computer is extremely easy....

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Elizabeth,

I'm in the UK, and I've just fired up my Kindle and connected to the Kindle store (amazon.co.uk of course), and searched the store for "*kyne*" and for "*if wishes*". No problem, in both cases it found your book and I've downloaded the sample.

Sara Townsend's book is called "Suffer the Children", not "Suffer Little Children" - so my first search ("*suffer little children*") didn't work but my second search ("*sara townsend*") did and showed one by her and one by Sara Jane Townsend.

A search for "*@author sara townsend*" and "*@author Sara Townsend*" both worked.

"*@author joshua*" found 877 titles.

Try your searches again, and if you are still having problems let me know precisely what search term you are using and what the results are and I will compare it with mine.

Just in case... which model and firmware is your Kindle? Mine is a Kindle 3 (what they now call a Kindle Keyboard), firmware 3.3. [Home, Menu, Settings will tell you the version at the bottom]


----------

